# Test - Wie verdorben ist deine Phantasie!



## Muli (10 März 2006)

Das könnt Ihr hier testen ...

Ich habe mich dort nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert ...


----------



## Tiggerin (14 März 2006)

Also dann bin ich auch verdorben...aber danach hab ich auch die süßen Fischis gesehen....


----------



## Paulus (22 März 2006)

Mein Lehrer hätte damals gesagt: "6 - setzen!"

Voll durchgerasselt ...


----------

